# Babies, babies, babies oh my!



## andy182 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have recently found 2 babies in my 20 gallon tank. The problem with them is all my prego fish still looked prego. I have both "common" female guppies and a creamsickle mollie in there that could have had them. They are probably not more than a few weeks old. They only 2 survivers that I have found. Well this morning one of my female guppies was acting strange. She wouldnt eat, which I have yet to see any of my fish pass on a meal, and was hiding in my plant. I got home tonight and boy is she skinny! I believe she popped her kids out. I cannot find a single one though, sad. Well I saw my female platy who is very much preggo, acting the exact same way, so I now have her in a breeder net to see what happens. This is my first time actually trying to keep the babies so who knows. I am just really excited for more kids. No one else understands the joy or sadness of fish, so I only really talk about it on here. Yay! haha.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Careful with those breeder nets. I've heard too many tales of scared fish jumping out of the tank/hitting their head/getting caught/etc. Give her some plant (real or fake) to hide in and if she fish looks stressed, take her out. Not worth losing the mama and when your 10 is ready, you can have a maternity/fry tank.


----------



## andy182 (Jun 12, 2010)

She has plenty of plants in the bottom of it, and so far hasnt seemed to stressed, I havent seen any babies though, I keep checking on her like every 5 minutes. I am slightly over protective of her. I had 3 platies of her species, and one had babies, they all died soon after. At first I thought she was a baby guppy, i had some baby males in a tank and didnt really see a difference till they were older. She is ver special to me.


----------



## andy182 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sad news. Shorty after posting she was doing fine, she started to seem stressed. I immeditatly took her out of the breeder net. She seemed to be doing ok after that. But was being picked on my her tank mates. I went to sleep with her doing good, but when I got up this morning she had passed away. But now I have yet another peggo guppy acting strange like they did while starting to give birth. I will not be putting her in the breeder net, just gunna let nature take its course on this one.


----------

